# Ravezzani:"Gattuso ha affossato il Milan"



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2019)

Ravezzani durissimo su Gattuso

"Gattuso ha avuto tantissimo materiale umano, due sessioni di mercato spendendo 400 mln di euro in tutto. In inverno gli prendono Piatek e Paquetà. Ovviamente alcuni giocatori sono scarsi, ma quel 1/3 di buoni giocatori gli ha fatto rendere meno di quello che valgono, sempre. L'unico momento in cui ha fatto bene è quando ha avuto tanti infortuni, per il resto ha fatto danni. Altri allenatori non potevano godere di simile materiale, a Simone Inzaghi venivano venduti i migliori ogni estate".


----------



## Moffus98 (22 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ravezzani durissimo su Gattuso
> 
> "Gattuso ha avuto tantissimo materiale umano, due sessioni di mercato spendendo 400 mln di euro in tutto. In inverno gli prendono Piatek e Paquetà. Ovviamente alcuni giocatori sono scarsi, ma quel 1/3 di buoni giocatori gli ha fatto rendere meno di quello che valgono, sempre. L'unico momento in cui ha fatto bene è quando ha avuto tanti infortuni, per il resto ha fatto danni. Altri allenatori non potevano godere di simile materiale, ad Inzaghi venivano venduti i migliori ogni estate alla Lazio"



Grandissimo Fabio, finalmente qualcuno che non si piega al'opinione comune e che dice la verità. Bravo!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

Finalmente qualcuno che parla CHIARO su Gino Chiattuso, non se ne poteva più di sentire i peana di tutti verso questo incapace.

Ah Ggggggggino, cos’è, ti sei dimenticato di pagare Ravezzani?


----------



## gabri65 (22 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ravezzani durissimo su Gattuso
> 
> "Gattuso ha avuto tantissimo materiale umano, due sessioni di mercato spendendo 400 mln di euro in tutto. In inverno gli prendono Piatek e Paquetà. Ovviamente alcuni giocatori sono scarsi, ma quel 1/3 di buoni giocatori gli ha fatto rendere meno di quello che valgono, sempre. L'unico momento in cui ha fatto bene è quando ha avuto tanti infortuni, per il resto ha fatto danni. Altri allenatori non potevano godere di simile materiale, ad Inzaghi venivano venduti i migliori ogni estate alla Lazio"



Scaroni "no comment".
Maldini "giudica freddamente".
Questo attacca pesantemente.

Ma che succede, Gattuso è diventato improvvisamente un allenatore scarso nel giro di un giorno?
Mi aspetto spiegazioni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scaroni "no comment".
> Maldini "giudica freddamente".
> Questo attacca pesantemente.
> 
> ...



Il pescivendolo non ha inviato abbastanza branzini e spigole gratis a Ravezzani.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Maggio 2019)

Sacrosanto, è un allenatore da squadra che deve salvarsi (forse). Penso che la sua carriera da allenatore finirà velocemente.


----------



## varvez (22 Maggio 2019)

Boccata di aria fresca


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Sacrosanto, è un allenatore da squadra che deve salvarsi (forse). Penso che la sua carriera da allenatore finirà velocemente.



Però come pescivendolo è in gamba


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Però come pescivendolo è in gamba



tanto i Gattusers ti diranno che ha una squadra scarsa e il quinto posto è già un miracolo sportivo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> tanto i Gattusers ti diranno che ha una squadra scarsa e il quinto posto è già un miracolo sportivo



Innanzitutto non è detto che arriveremo quinti (ricordati che c’è la pazza Inter di mezzo  ), per il resto so bene come ragionano siffatti individui. Ma è un problema loro, sono arrivati perfino a dire qui sul forum che il Milan confrontando i giocatori non è superiore al Torino.

Cosa vuoi dire quando ti dicono cose simili? Sorridi e gli dici “ok, oooookkk, hai ragione. Ciaooooneeeee”.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Maggio 2019)

Ah Ringhio Ringhio...pure secondo me è scarso e Ravezzani ha ragione. Aggiungo solo che se andasse via rimuoverei dalla mia memoria questi 2 anni il prima possibile e lo ricorderei per il giocatore che è stato, augurandogli solo buona fortuna per il futuro.


----------



## Boomer (22 Maggio 2019)

Bravo Ravezzani. Una delle poche volte che ha detto qualcosa di sensato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ravezzani durissimo su Gattuso
> 
> "Gattuso ha avuto tantissimo materiale umano, due sessioni di mercato spendendo 400 mln di euro in tutto. In inverno gli prendono Piatek e Paquetà. Ovviamente alcuni giocatori sono scarsi, ma quel 1/3 di buoni giocatori gli ha fatto rendere meno di quello che valgono, sempre. L'unico momento in cui ha fatto bene è quando ha avuto tanti infortuni, per il resto ha fatto danni. Altri allenatori non potevano godere di simile materiale, a Simone Inzaghi venivano venduti i migliori ogni estate".



Io cercherei di aderire alla politica di no comment della società fino a lunedì.

Non è il momento di alzare polveroni.

Lo abbiamo tenuto 37 partite, facciamo 38 senza aprire un nuovo fronte di polemica


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2019)

Finalmente uno che dice la verità.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io cercherei di aderire alla politica di no comment della società fino a lunedì.
> 
> Non è il momento di alzare polveroni.
> 
> Lo abbiamo tenuto 37 partite, facciamo 38 senza aprire un nuovo fronte di polemica



Invece era ora che qualcuno dicesse le cose come stanno su questo INCAPACE. Dopo 18 mesi di lodi sperticate, in cui ci siamo dovuti sorbire perfino ARRIGO SACCHI!!!! (quello che, come ho già detto, criticava Allegri per la partita del 2013 vinta a San Siro contro il Barca dei fenomeni con una squadra inferiore a questa, perché secondo Sacchi il Milan giocò difensivista, come se con quella squadra di scappati di casa potessimo affrontare quel Barca normalmente) che lodava Gattuso dicendo che “sta facendo un grandissimo lavoro”, era proprio ora di un po’ di verità.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io cercherei di aderire alla politica di no comment della società fino a lunedì.
> 
> Non è il momento di alzare polveroni.
> 
> Lo abbiamo tenuto 37 partite, facciamo 38 senza aprire un nuovo fronte di polemica



Corretto. Non ho capito il mutamento di parole anche di Scaroni. Data la partita incombente, cominciare a parlare ora è contemporaneamente tardivo e prematuro, da qualsiasi punto di vista lo si guardi

A meno che ci siano motivazioni legate con le dimissioni di Leonardo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (22 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ravezzani durissimo su Gattuso
> 
> "Gattuso ha avuto tantissimo materiale umano, due sessioni di mercato spendendo 400 mln di euro in tutto. In inverno gli prendono Piatek e Paquetà. Ovviamente alcuni giocatori sono scarsi, ma quel 1/3 di buoni giocatori gli ha fatto rendere meno di quello che valgono, sempre. L'unico momento in cui ha fatto bene è quando ha avuto tanti infortuni, per il resto ha fatto danni. Altri allenatori non potevano godere di simile materiale, a Simone Inzaghi venivano venduti i migliori ogni estate".



È cambiata la narrativa all'improvviso, evidentemente il rimbambito di Arcore ha letto qualche sondaggio sul gradimento nei confronti del pescivendolo e ha deciso per l'esonero. Quando i trombettieri di corte vanno in avanscoperta, c'è sempre un motivo.


----------



## Zanc9 (22 Maggio 2019)

Il punto FONDAMENTALE nel giudicare Gattuso è che nella sua squadra tutti i giocatori sembrano degli scappati di casa. La forza di un allenatore non sta soltanto nel compiere il "miracoloh" ma soprattutto nel far rendere i giocatori al meglio delle loro abilità se non di più!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ravezzani durissimo su Gattuso
> 
> "Gattuso ha avuto tantissimo materiale umano, due sessioni di mercato spendendo 400 mln di euro in tutto. In inverno gli prendono Piatek e Paquetà. Ovviamente alcuni giocatori sono scarsi, ma quel 1/3 di buoni giocatori gli ha fatto rendere meno di quello che valgono, sempre. L'unico momento in cui ha fatto bene è quando ha avuto tanti infortuni, per il resto ha fatto danni. Altri allenatori non potevano godere di simile materiale, a Simone Inzaghi venivano venduti i migliori ogni estate".



E' sempre stato preso a pesci in faccia Ravezzani, quando è l'unico che da sempre cerca d'essere obbiettivo e razionale. Uno dei pochi che dice sempre ciò che pensa e che non ha paura di niente. Eppure qui viene preso costantemente in giro.


----------



## andrec21 (22 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Però come pescivendolo è in gamba



Si però se sei Milanista gli devi almeno rispetto.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ravezzani durissimo su Gattuso
> 
> "Gattuso ha avuto tantissimo materiale umano, due sessioni di mercato spendendo 400 mln di euro in tutto. In inverno gli prendono Piatek e Paquetà. Ovviamente alcuni giocatori sono scarsi, ma quel 1/3 di buoni giocatori gli ha fatto rendere meno di quello che valgono, sempre. L'unico momento in cui ha fatto bene è quando ha avuto tanti infortuni, per il resto ha fatto danni. Altri allenatori non potevano godere di simile materiale, a Simone Inzaghi venivano venduti i migliori ogni estate".



Il mercato lo ha fatto la proprietà, quindi è stato un mercato di incompetenti fra cinesi e Leonardo. 

Se arriviamo in Champions voglio vedere la faccia di questo pagliaccio di Ravezzani, che fallito


----------



## Davide L (22 Maggio 2019)

Ravezzani cambia opinione insieme alle mutande.


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2019)

Stasera sono rimasto davvero Basito... radio sportiva,un tifoso telefona per chiedere all ospite in studio (non ho capito bene chi fosse) cosa ne pensasse di Paolo Maldini che,parlava tanto della vecchia proprietà,ma non ha preso i giusti provvedimenti verso un allenatore inadeguato...bene chiudono la chiamata e il conduttore reimposta la domanda chiedendo all ospite cosa pensasse della primavera del Milan. Nessun accenno a Gattuso. Davvero strana come cosa secondo me stanno nascondendo qualcosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il mercato lo ha fatto la proprietà, quindi è stato un mercato di incompetenti fra cinesi e Leonardo.
> 
> Se arriviamo in Champions voglio vedere la faccia di questo pagliaccio di Ravezzani, che fallito



Se arriviamo in CL è grazie a chi ci ha portato Bakayoko Piatek e Paqueta, cioè quello che tu vuoi via dal Milan.

Ravezzani sarebbe un fallito perché ha detto ciò che chiunque abbia un QI over 70 pensa?


----------



## IL Taso (22 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stasera sono rimasto davvero Basito... radio sportiva,un tifoso telefona per chiedere all ospite in studio (non ho capito bene chi fosse) cosa ne pensasse di Paolo Maldini che,parlava tanto della vecchia proprietà,ma non ha preso i giusti provvedimenti verso un allenatore inadeguato...bene chiudono la chiamata e il conduttore reimposta la domanda chiedendo all ospite cosa pensasse della primavera del Milan. Nessun accenno a Gattuso. Davvero strana come cosa secondo me stanno nascondendo qualcosa.



l'ho sentita anch'io, in realtà la domanda era proprio sull'allenatore della primavera (Maldini ha seguito più o meno tutte le partite)


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2019)

IL Taso ha scritto:


> l'ho sentita anch'io, in realtà la domanda era proprio sull'allenatore della primavera (Maldini ha seguito più o meno tutte le partite)



Ah ok mi ero perso un pezzo allora.


----------



## Doc55 (22 Maggio 2019)

Arrivare quinti, faccio ancora gli scongiuri, davanti a Lazio e Roma, ad 1 punto dall'Inter e dopo due mercati acquisti costati complessivamente, a voler essere obbiettivi, meno di 300 milioni, non mi sembra un fallimento così evidente, specie se consideri che hai perso Bonaventura e Caldara co. Conti e Biglia a mezzo servizio.
Strano poi che il giornalaista non si preoccupi dell'Inter che lo scorso anno ha speso più di noi e non è minimamente progredita.
Poveri i milanisti che abboccano ancora all'amo di questo individuo.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> È cambiata la narrativa all'improvviso, evidentemente il rimbambito di Arcore ha letto qualche sondaggio sul gradimento nei confronti del pescivendolo e ha deciso per l'esonero. Quando i trombettieri di corte vanno in avanscoperta, c'è sempre un motivo.


Ravezzani è stato l'unico sincero e obiettivo su Gattuso in questi mesi, non è un cambiamento degli ultimi giorni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

Doc55 ha scritto:


> Arrivare quinti, faccio ancora gli scongiuri, davanti a Lazio e Roma, ad 1 punto dall'Inter e dopo due mercati acquisti costati complessivamente, a voler essere obbiettivi, meno di 300 milioni, non mi sembra un fallimento così evidente, specie se consideri che hai perso Bonaventura e Caldara co. Conti e Biglia a mezzo servizio.
> Strano poi che il giornalaista non si preoccupi dell'Inter che lo scorso anno ha speso più di noi e non è minimamente progredita.
> Poveri i milanisti che abboccano ancora all'amo di questo individuo.



Eh guarda, perché invece quelli che dicono che Gino ha fatto i miracoli, quelli si sono giornalisti validi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Si però se sei Milanista gli devi almeno rispetto.



Dire che sia un bravo pescivendolo sarebbe mancargli di rispetto? Perché? Al suo ristorante di Gallarate si mangia bene...


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2019)

E ha ragione Ravezzani.

Comunque sulla questione Gattuso-giornalisti, aggiungerei quella su Mirabelli-giornalisti l'anno scorso. 
TUTTI a dire che meritava almeno un altro anno e che aveva fatto bene perché aveva "creato la base". 
Quest'anno CE NE FOSSE UNO CHE AVESSE SCRITTO LA STESSA COSA PER LEONARDO...

Strano eh.


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> E ha ragione Ravezzani.
> 
> Comunque sulla questione Gattuso-giornalisti, aggiungerei quella su Mirabelli-giornalisti l'anno scorso.
> TUTTI a dire che meritava almeno un altro anno e che aveva fatto bene perché aveva "creato la base".
> ...



Sono prevenuti ed in malafede. Quando parlavano di kalinic il funzionale al posto di Adebayor sbavavano come maiali dalla goduria,quando abbiamo preso Bonucci e poi Higuain dalle melme erano bianchi dal terrore ed in lutto.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se arriviamo in CL è grazie a chi ci ha portato Bakayoko Piatek e Paqueta, cioè quello che tu vuoi via dal Milan.
> 
> Ravezzani sarebbe un fallito perché ha detto ciò che chiunque abbia un QI over 70 pensa?



Ah si, è merito di Paquetà se andiamo in Champions? Grande Bakayoko che è un uomo spogliatoio pure....Piatek lo dovevi per forza prendere altrimenti si giocava con quella nullità calcistica di Cutrone e un primavera

Gattuso con tutto che non mi piace, con questa squadra indigna e con dirigenti incapaci sta facendo un miracolo. Ricordiamo che a Natale qui tutti imploravano centrocampista ed esterno e poi è arrivato Paquetà per 45 mln e ora la UEFA...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2019)

Avranno tutti ragione su Gattuso ma intanto non ne ho sentito uno che dice come dovrebbe giocare il Milan per fare meglio. Modulo, 11 titolari, ricambi, eccetera.


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ravezzani durissimo su Gattuso
> 
> "Gattuso ha avuto tantissimo materiale umano, due sessioni di mercato spendendo 400 mln di euro in tutto. In inverno gli prendono Piatek e Paquetà. Ovviamente alcuni giocatori sono scarsi, ma quel 1/3 di buoni giocatori gli ha fatto rendere meno di quello che valgono, sempre. L'unico momento in cui ha fatto bene è quando ha avuto tanti infortuni, per il resto ha fatto danni. Altri allenatori non potevano godere di simile materiale, a Simone Inzaghi venivano venduti i migliori ogni estate".



Gattuso non ha affossato niente. Parlare di 400 milioni spesi per i calciatori che voleva lui è quanto meno pretestuoso. Rino ha i suoi limiti, ormai evidenti, ma ha fatto di necessità virtù con una rosa si dal valore mediamente buono, ma totalmente priva di ciò che nel calcio moderno sono i chiavistelli delle difese tattiche, quelli che risolvono le partite in match fatti di continue ripartenze: i fantomatici esterni d'attacco, quelli atletici, con gamba e che viaggiano, senza palla, su e giu per le fasce (e che io invoco ormai da quasi 3 anni, mai arrivati).
Per altro non sarebbe la sola lacuna che abbiamo. 

E' dilettevole leggere di come alcuni milanisti diano credito al Ravezzani, accostandone il nome al titolo di giornalista. E' uno showman che cavalca le onde della momentanea opinione pubblica, che essendo volubile e arteriosclerotica, cambia direzione da un mese per l'altro. Un po' furbo e un po' pirl*, verrebbe da dire. Uno che di calcio non ne ha mai capito un captus, è lì semplicemente perché ha il pelo nello stomaco, e si vede.


Per il resto, che dire: le battute offensive sulla persona Gattuso da parte di alcuni... si sorride amaramente, per non incavolars*. Però lo dico, passa proprio la voglia di leggere serenamente il forum. Perché si può avere idee diverse, si può criticare anche aspramente e persino auguarsi, per ciò che si considera il bene della propria squadra, un esonero, ma i continui insulti - e gli stucchevoli dietrologismi su stampa e addetti ai lavori - cominciano a diventare stancanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ah si, è merito di Paquetà se andiamo in Champions? Grande Bakayoko che è un uomo spogliatoio pure....Piatek lo dovevi per forza prendere altrimenti si giocava con quella nullità calcistica di Cutrone e un primavera
> 
> Gattuso con tutto che non mi piace, con questa squadra indigna e con dirigenti incapaci sta facendo un miracolo. Ricordiamo che a Natale qui tutti imploravano centrocampista ed esterno e poi è arrivato Paquetà per 45 mln e ora la UEFA...



Se vabbè ciaone a te e a quelli del “miracolo”, come se questa squadra fosse inferiore alla Rometta smantellata, alla Lazietta, all’Atalanta e al Torino.

Mi fate ridere, onestamente.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto non è detto che arriveremo quinti (ricordati che c’è la pazza Inter di mezzo  ), per il resto so bene come ragionano siffatti individui. Ma è un problema loro, sono arrivati perfino a dire qui sul forum che il Milan confrontando i giocatori non è superiore al Torino.
> 
> Cosa vuoi dire quando ti dicono cose simili? Sorridi e gli dici “ok, oooookkk, hai ragione. Ciaooooneeeee”.



Si si e tu continui a sopravalutare e sognare che abbiamo una rosa nettamente più forte, che Donnarumma e meglio di Sirigu, che Calabria e Musacchio sono più forti di De Silvestre e N'kolou, che Rodriguez e meglio di Ansaldi, che Biglia, Kessiè e Calhanoglu valgono più sul campo di Rincon, Meite e Baselli, alla fine sognare costa nulla.


----------



## Kayl (22 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso sta al Milan come Jon Snow all'ultima stagione di GoT.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Gattuso non ha affossato niente. Parlare di 400 milioni spesi per i calciatori che voleva lui è quanto meno pretestuoso. Rino ha i suoi limiti, ormai evidenti, ma ha fatto di necessità virtù con una rosa si dal valore mediamente buono, ma totalmente priva di ciò che nel calcio moderno sono i chiavistelli delle difese tattiche, quelli che risolvono le partite in match fatti di continue ripartenze: i fantomatici esterni d'attacco, quelli atletici, con gamba e che viaggiano, senza palla, su e giu per le fasce (e che io invoco ormai da quasi 3 anni, mai arrivati).
> Per altro non sarebbe la sola lacuna che abbiamo.
> 
> E' dilettevole leggere di come alcuni milanisti diano credito al Ravezzani, accostandone il nome al titolo di giornalista. E' uno showman che cavalca le onde della momentanea opinione pubblica, che essendo volubile e arteriosclerotica, cambia direzione da un mese per l'altro. Un po' furbo e un po' pirl*, verrebbe da dire. Uno che di calcio non ne ha mai capito un captus, è lì semplicemente perché ha il pelo nello stomaco, e si vede.
> ...



No no guarda, è tutto normale e Gattuso sta facendo benissimo, perché abbiamo una rosa inferiore a quella del Toro, contento?

Seedorf invece non lo difendeva nessuno nonostante avesse una rosa inferiore a questa con la quale ebbe un’ottima media punti.

Ma è tutto normale, anche Sacchi che criticava Allegri nel 2013 per il gioco difensivista usato per battere il Barcellona 2-0 a San Siro (con una rosa inferiore a questa) e ora dice che Gino sta facendo un ottimo lavoro.

È tutto normale, Gino è un buon allenatore e noi abbiamo una rosa inferiore o pari ad Atalanta, Lazio, Toro e Roma ed è un miracolo essere dove siamo.

Contenti?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Si si e tu continui a sopravalutare e sognare che abbiamo una rosa nettamente più forte, che Donnarumma e meglio di Sirigu, che Calabria e Musacchio sono più forti di De Silvestre e N'kolou, che Rodriguez e meglio di Ansaldi, che Biglia, Kessiè e Calhanoglu valgono più sul campo di Rincon, Meite e Baselli, alla fine sognare costa nulla.




Ma ci mancherebbe, è sotto agli occhi di tutti che Atalanta e Toro abbiano rose almeno pari alla nostra. Che, scherziamo? Solo un pazzo potrebbe mettere sub judice un simile assunto. Rincon, Ansaldi, Berenguer... averceli fenomeni del genere! 

E vuoi mettere Berisha, Djimsiti, Hateboer, Freuler? Tutti superiori ai nostri, è ovvio. 

Povero Rino, ha una rosa da ottavo posto e i tifosi lo criticano nonostante sia quinto. 

A questo punto però Spalletti dovrebbe essere linciato visto che è un punto sopra una rosa di pippe oscene come la nostra.

Povero Gino, così bravo e così incompreso dai tifosi.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ravezzani durissimo su Gattuso
> 
> "Gattuso ha avuto tantissimo materiale umano, due sessioni di mercato spendendo 400 mln di euro in tutto. In inverno gli prendono Piatek e Paquetà. Ovviamente alcuni giocatori sono scarsi, ma quel 1/3 di buoni giocatori gli ha fatto rendere meno di quello che valgono, sempre. L'unico momento in cui ha fatto bene è quando ha avuto tanti infortuni, per il resto ha fatto danni. Altri allenatori non potevano godere di simile materiale, a Simone Inzaghi venivano venduti i migliori ogni estate".



Parole che lasciano il tempo che trovano. Analisi come minimo superficiale e pretestuosa, sufficiente giusto per iniziare una discussione al bar mentre si beve un negroni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ravezzani durissimo su Gattuso
> 
> "Gattuso ha avuto tantissimo materiale umano, due sessioni di mercato spendendo 400 mln di euro in tutto. In inverno gli prendono Piatek e Paquetà. Ovviamente alcuni giocatori sono scarsi, ma quel 1/3 di buoni giocatori gli ha fatto rendere meno di quello che valgono, sempre. L'unico momento in cui ha fatto bene è quando ha avuto tanti infortuni, per il resto ha fatto danni. Altri allenatori non potevano godere di simile materiale, a Simone Inzaghi venivano venduti i migliori ogni estate".



uno di noi.

non so chi sei ma dici la cosa più semplice, banale e giusta. bravo


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ah si, è merito di Paquetà se andiamo in Champions? Grande Bakayoko che è un uomo spogliatoio pure....Piatek lo dovevi per forza prendere altrimenti si giocava con quella nullità calcistica di Cutrone e un primavera
> 
> Gattuso con tutto che non mi piace, con questa squadra indigna e con dirigenti incapaci sta facendo un miracolo. Ricordiamo che a Natale qui tutti imploravano centrocampista ed esterno e poi è arrivato Paquetà per 45 mln e ora la UEFA...



Esatto.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Avranno tutti ragione su Gattuso ma intanto non ne ho sentito uno che dice come dovrebbe giocare il Milan per fare meglio. Modulo, 11 titolari, ricambi, eccetera.



Come?

Troppo facile! Deve solo far entrare Kimmich, Varane, Marcelo, Pjanic, De Bruyne, Hazard e Sane.

4 3 3 e tutto risolto..

Donnarumma
Kimmich Varane Romagnoli Marcelo
De Bruyne Pjanic Paquetá
Sane Piatek e Hazard​


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> uno di noi.
> 
> non so chi sei ma dici la cosa più semplice, banale e giusta. bravo



Ma non scherzare, questo non capisce nulla. Nel 2013 avevamo uno squadrone, per quello Allegri meritava le critiche di Sacchi dopo la vittoria sul Barca a San Siro, ora abbiamo una rosa da metà classifica che dobbiamo solo invidiare Toro e Lazio. Questo, come te, è un incapace che non sa apprezzare i miracoli del Gino nazionale, tra i quali non riuscire a dare più di due palloni giocabili a Piatek per partita.

Ma devi capire che mica è colpa sua, avesse Gino in mano i fenomeni di Lazio, Atalanta e Toro, Piatek riceverebbe migliaia di palloni per partita, è che ha una rosa degna della Spal o poco più, povero Cristo.

È davvero un miracolo essere dove siamo.


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No no guarda, è tutto normale e Gattuso sta facendo benissimo, perché abbiamo una rosa inferiore a quella del Toro, contento?
> 
> Seedorf invece non lo difendeva nessuno nonostante avesse una rosa inferiore a questa con la quale ebbe un’ottima media punti.
> 
> ...



Perché mi quoti senza rispondere nel merito di ciò che ho scritto? 
E' come se io avessi parlato di algebra, e tu mi rispondessi con un monologo di zelig.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ah si, è merito di Paquetà se andiamo in Champions? Grande Bakayoko che è un uomo spogliatoio pure....Piatek lo dovevi per forza prendere altrimenti si giocava con quella nullità calcistica di Cutrone e un primavera
> 
> Gattuso con tutto che non mi piace, con questa squadra indigna e con dirigenti incapaci sta facendo un miracolo. Ricordiamo che a Natale qui tutti imploravano centrocampista ed esterno e poi è arrivato *Paquetà per 45 mln* e ora la UEFA...



anche i milioni per paquetà crescono per miracolohhhhh


----------



## gabri65 (22 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Si si e tu continui a sopravalutare e sognare che abbiamo una rosa nettamente più forte, che Donnarumma e meglio di Sirigu, che Calabria e Musacchio sono più forti di De Silvestre e N'kolou, che Rodriguez e meglio di Ansaldi, che Biglia, Kessiè e Calhanoglu valgono più sul campo di Rincon, Meite e Baselli, alla fine sognare costa nulla.



Donnarumma è nazionale. Paquetà è il 10 del Brasile. Piatek è un bomber della serie A, e prima c'avevi Higuain. Biglia, Chalanoglu, Rodriguez e Kessie sono nazionali. Romagnoli è nazionale. Calabria è nazionale under. Suso è stato convocato dalla nazionale spagnola. E lasciamo perdere Bakayoko e giocatori d'esperienza come Zapata. Abbiamo il 2^ monte ingaggi della serie A.

Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Cosa ci vogliono, tutti i giocatori dell'Olanda '74 e del Barcellona per qualificarsi in CL a scapito delle provinciali?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vedrai che l’Inter prenderà Gattuso, del resto l’Inter ha una rosa molto superiore alla nostra e nonostante ciò noi, con materiale umano da centro classifica, siamo ad un punto da loro.

Solo un cieco non capirebbe che Gattuso è decisamente superiore a Spalletti, perciò andranno su di lui. Il fatto che i tifosi interisti si augurino che Gino rimanga al Milan perché, parole loro, “è una polizza a vita per noi interisti”, è irrilevante. Non hanno capito che con Gino sarebbero sopra il Napoli.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è nazionale. Paquetà è il 10 del Brasile. Piatek è un bomber della serie A, e prima c'avevi Higuain. Biglia, Chalanoglu, Rodriguez e Kessie sono nazionali. Romagnoli è nazionale. Calabria è nazionale under. Suso è stato convocato dalla nazionale spagnola. E lasciamo perdere Bakayoko e giocatori d'esperienza come Zapata. Abbiamo il 2^ monte ingaggi della serie A.
> 
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Cosa ci vogliono, tutti i giocatori dell'Olanda '74 e del Barcellona per qualificarsi in CL a scapito delle provinciali?




Ma scherzi? Sono tutti nazionali perché pipponi inspiegabilmente strapagati e sopravvalutati, a differenza dei fenomeni incompresi di Toro e Lazzie. Devo insegnarti tutto?


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se vabbè ciaone a te e a quelli del “miracolo”, come se questa squadra fosse inferiore alla Rometta smantellata, alla Lazietta, all’Atalanta e al Torino.
> 
> Mi fate ridere, onestamente.



No, le altre non sono nemmeno queste grandi squadre, siamo tutte allo stesso, mediocre, livello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Avranno tutti ragione su Gattuso ma intanto non ne ho sentito uno che dice come dovrebbe giocare il Milan per fare meglio. Modulo, 11 titolari, ricambi, eccetera.



è??

ma se son 4 mesi che non leggo altro!


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche i milioni per paquetà crescono per miracolohhhhh



Vai a vedere e con i bonus si arriva a 45


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No, le altre non sono nemmeno queste grandi squadre, siamo tutte allo stesso, mediocre, livello.



Le altre giocatori come Bakayoko, Romagnoli, Paqueta, Piatek se li sognano. L’unica che è vicina a noi (non superiore nè pari per me, vicina) è la Roma. Dai La Rosa dell’Atalanta in mano a Gattuso è vedi che ti fa. Se arriva a 50 punti è grasso che cola.

Parliamo di uno che a Palermo stava facendo ridere e poi, arrivato un mediocre come Iachini, il Palermo ha vinto il campionato, ma continuate pure a credere che Gino abbia fatto il massimo che poteva fare con questa rosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Perché mi quoti senza rispondere nel merito di ciò che ho scritto?
> E' come se io avessi parlato di algebra, e tu mi rispondessi con un monologo di zelig.



Hai affermato che Gino avrebbe fatto di necessità virtù con la rosa che abbiamo, e che il fatto che molti mal digeriscano il paraculamento che riceve dalla stampa (quando l’ultimo Allegri e Seedorf, con rose inferiori a questa, venivano massacrati anche quando Max ci portava al terzo posto e ci faceva battere il Barca a San Siro, con una rosa ripeto più ridicola di questa perché nel 2012/2013 facevano pena) sarebbero dietrologie insulse.

Da lì il mio post.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è nazionale. Paquetà è il 10 del Brasile. Piatek è un bomber della serie A, e prima c'avevi Higuain. Biglia, Chalanoglu, Rodriguez e Kessie sono nazionali. Romagnoli è nazionale. Calabria è nazionale under. Suso è stato convocato dalla nazionale spagnola. E lasciamo perdere Bakayoko e giocatori d'esperienza come Zapata. Abbiamo il 2^ monte ingaggi della serie A.
> 
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Cosa ci vogliono, tutti i giocatori dell'Olanda '74 e del Barcellona per qualificarsi in CL a scapito delle provinciali?



Prima di tutto è una squadra costruita male incompatibile con ogni modulo, squilibrata, senza varianti, piena di giovani senza esperienza e sopratutto piena di gente mediocre che non ha mai fatto la differenza a certi livelli (Musacchio, RR, Calhanoglu, Borini, Castillejo, Biglia, ect) i vari Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Kessiè, Paquetà e lo stesso Piatek stanno appena iniziando la loro carriera nelle proprie nazionali, guarda che Paquetá con la 10 del Brasile non ha fatto nenmeno 1 partita ufficiale... allora secondo me per andare in Champions bastava prendere quel attaccante esterno e quella mezzala che non hanno potuto/voluto prendere nel mercato di gennaio.


----------



## Victorss (22 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Gattuso non ha affossato niente. Parlare di 400 milioni spesi per i calciatori che voleva lui è quanto meno pretestuoso. Rino ha i suoi limiti, ormai evidenti, ma ha fatto di necessità virtù con una rosa si dal valore mediamente buono, ma totalmente priva di ciò che nel calcio moderno sono i chiavistelli delle difese tattiche, quelli che risolvono le partite in match fatti di continue ripartenze: i fantomatici esterni d'attacco, quelli atletici, con gamba e che viaggiano, senza palla, su e giu per le fasce (e che io invoco ormai da quasi 3 anni, mai arrivati).
> Per altro non sarebbe la sola lacuna che abbiamo.
> 
> E' dilettevole leggere di come alcuni milanisti diano credito al Ravezzani, accostandone il nome al titolo di giornalista. E' uno showman che cavalca le onde della momentanea opinione pubblica, che essendo volubile e arteriosclerotica, cambia direzione da un mese per l'altro. Un po' furbo e un po' pirl*, verrebbe da dire. Uno che di calcio non ne ha mai capito un captus, è lì semplicemente perché ha il pelo nello stomaco, e si vede.
> ...



90 minuti di applausi. Alcuni sono talmente incarogniti con Gattuso che hanno perso la ragione.


----------



## sbrodola (22 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Gattuso non ha affossato niente. Parlare di 400 milioni spesi per i calciatori che voleva lui è quanto meno pretestuoso. Rino ha i suoi limiti, ormai evidenti, ma ha fatto di necessità virtù con una rosa si dal valore mediamente buono, ma totalmente priva di ciò che nel calcio moderno sono i chiavistelli delle difese tattiche, quelli che risolvono le partite in match fatti di continue ripartenze: i fantomatici esterni d'attacco, quelli atletici, con gamba e che viaggiano, senza palla, su e giu per le fasce (e che io invoco ormai da quasi 3 anni, mai arrivati).
> Per altro non sarebbe la sola lacuna che abbiamo.
> 
> E' dilettevole leggere di come alcuni milanisti diano credito al Ravezzani, accostandone il nome al titolo di giornalista. E' uno showman che cavalca le onde della momentanea opinione pubblica, che essendo volubile e arteriosclerotica, cambia direzione da un mese per l'altro. Un po' furbo e un po' pirl*, verrebbe da dire. Uno che di calcio non ne ha mai capito un captus, è lì semplicemente perché ha il pelo nello stomaco, e si vede.
> ...




Bel post, soprattutto la parte in grassetto.


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hai affermato che Gino avrebbe fatto di necessità virtù con la rosa che abbiamo, e che il fatto che molti mal digeriscano il paraculamento che riceve dalla stampa (quando l’ultimo Allegri e Seedorf, con rose inferiori a questa, venivano massacrati anche quando Max ci portava al terzo posto e ci faceva battere il Barca a San Siro, con una rosa ripeto più ridicola di questa perché nel 2012/2013 facevano pena) sarebbero dietrologie insulse.
> 
> Da lì il mio post.



Visto che citi ex allenatori, ti rispondo che per quanto mi riguarda il Seedorf allenatore meritava di sedere ancora sulla nostra panchina dopo il girone di ritorno da 35 punti e ho sempre ritenuto non solo ingiusto, ma vergognoso il trattamento ricevuto da società e media, non solo in quell'occasione, ma anche nelle ultime stagioni da calciatore, quando i tifosi glie ne dicevano di ogni. 
Allegri evidentemente pagò l'esodo di calciatori a fine corsa; alla fine il suo esonero non fu sbagliato, perché perse la bussola anche lui in una situazione di caos generata e condotta dall'ad dell'epoca, ma ho reputato ingeneroso, anche in quel caso, il suo bersagliamento. 
Però! citare casi pregressi non cambia la sostanza del mio discorso: va bene la critica e il confronto, l'insulto all'uomo no.

Non si tratta di stare con, oppure contro, ma di fare valutazioni che pesino tecnicamente - e non solo - il contesto. Che Gattuso abbia palesato dei limiti tattici e di attitudine si, ma pur essendo una rosa con elementi di buon livello (alcuni persino ottimo), è altrettanto ovvio, a mio parere, che sia assemblata peggio delle nostre concorrenti (non si parla quindi di qualità complessiva, ma di completezza e varietà di soluzioni), e mi riferisco in special modo al reparto offensivo, dove mancano totalmente determinate individualità che nell'odierno calcio di transizione fulminea fanno la differenza più di altri. Tutte le nostre rivali dirette sono dotate di uno o più esterni - più o meno di qualità - che arano le fasce, sia alti che bassi. Devo fare i nomi? 
Per di più abbiamo un lotto di difensori mediamente lento che, appena si alza il baricentro (come noi tutti pretenderemmo dal nostro Milan) subiscono le infilate in ripartenza con lanci a saltare i due ultimi reparti). Se vuoi giocare con le due punte, ne hai solo due ed occupano i medesimi spazi. Se pretendi di giocare con la difesa a 3, non hai nemmeno un marcatore puro. Potrei andare avanti; e si, qualsiasi allenatore con questa rosa (per altro falcidiata da infortuni chiave e molto lunghi, tipo quello di Bonaventura, uno dei pochi in mezzo che, se sano, crea superiorità numerica) non potrebbe mai trovare una soluzione definitiva, stabile, che piaccia e che sia privata di lacune clamorose. 
Quindi si, per me Rino ha fatto di necessità virtù e non credo che Gattuso meriti le pernacchie degli stessi tifosi che fino a qualche anno fa ha contribuito ad esaltare.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Maggio 2019)

A cosa servirebbero al Milan gli esterni d'attacco quando Gattuso li terrebbe in panchina perché non rendono come terzini bloccati?


----------



## Garrincha (22 Maggio 2019)

Il miracolo Gattuso lo ha fatto facendo il lavaggio del cervello alla gente


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Visto che citi ex allenatori, ti rispondo che per quanto mi riguarda il Seedorf allenatore meritava di sedere ancora sulla nostra panchina dopo il girone di ritorno da 35 punti e ho sempre ritenuto non solo ingiusto, ma vergognoso il trattamento ricevuto da società e media, non solo in quell'occasione, ma anche nelle ultime stagioni da calciatore, quando i tifosi glie ne dicevano di ogni.
> Allegri evidentemente pagò l'esodo di calciatori a fine corsa; alla fine il suo esonero non fu sbagliato, perché perse la bussola anche lui in una situazione di caos generata e condotta dall'ad dell'epoca, ma ho reputato ingeneroso, anche in quel caso, il suo bersagliamento.
> Però! citare casi pregressi non cambia la sostanza del mio discorso: va bene la critica e il confronto, l'insulto all'uomo no.
> 
> ...


----------



## gabri65 (22 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto è una squadra costruita male incompatibile con ogni modulo, squilibrata, senza varianti, piena di giovani senza esperienza e sopratutto piena di gente mediocre che non ha mai fatto la differenza a certi livelli (Musacchio, RR, Calhanoglu, Borini, Castillejo, Biglia, ect) i vari Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Kessiè, Paquetà e lo stesso Piatek stanno appena iniziando la loro carriera nelle proprie nazionali, guarda che Paquetá con la 10 del Brasile non ha fatto nenmeno 1 partita ufficiale... allora secondo me per andare in Champions bastava prendere quel attaccante esterno e quella mezzala che non hanno potuto/voluto prendere nel mercato di gennaio.





enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Visto che citi ex allenatori, ti rispondo che per quanto mi riguarda il Seedorf allenatore meritava di sedere ancora sulla nostra panchina dopo il girone di ritorno da 35 punti e ho sempre ritenuto non solo ingiusto, ma vergognoso il trattamento ricevuto da società e media, non solo in quell'occasione, ma anche nelle ultime stagioni da calciatore, quando i tifosi glie ne dicevano di ogni.
> Allegri evidentemente pagò l'esodo di calciatori a fine corsa; alla fine il suo esonero non fu sbagliato, perché perse la bussola anche lui in una situazione di caos generata e condotta dall'ad dell'epoca, ma ho reputato ingeneroso, anche in quel caso, il suo bersagliamento.
> Però! citare casi pregressi non cambia la sostanza del mio discorso: va bene la critica e il confronto, l'insulto all'uomo no.
> 
> ...



Quando posso, cerco di essere ragionevole.

Io non voglio sputare su Gattuso a tutti i costi. All'inizio gli ho dato fiducia, e ancora prima che iniziasse il campionato, aveva il mio favore, nonostante non mi piacesse il suo gioco. Però, alla fine, ho dovuto arrendermi di fronte all'evidenza.

Ok, la squadra è costruita male, ok, alcuni giocatori fanno pena. Ok, va bene tutto e diamo tutte le scusanti, infortuni e via discorrendo.

Però, perdonatemi, qui mi sembra che si vadino a cercare tutte le possibili attenuanti per giustificare. Vediamo invece come dal materiale a disposizione si poteva sfruttare tutto e ottimizzare. Se ho dei difetti, cerco di attenuarli potenziando i pregi. Troppo comodo scusare, Se non sei bravo a cercare del cibo nel deserto, allora ti ingegni, mica ti metti passivamente a subire gli eventi allargando le braccia al creatore e dicendo, "eh, ma mica è colpa mia!".

Anzitutto, la palese testardaggine in moduli e uomini. Abbiamo cambiato non so quante volte. Higuain sì, Higuan no, Cutrone, Borini su, Borini giù. Calabria mezzala. Ma era proprio necessario? Quando abbiamo tre centrocampisti a fare le ragnatele in panchina?

Prima cosa, una gestione di spogliatoio approssimativa. Il caso Montolivo è scoppiato con lui. Indegno quanto volete, ma poteva far comodo. Chissenefrega se spiffera. Ma che deve spifferare, la formazione? Mica abbiamo segreti industriali. Lo usi e a stagione terminata lo cedi. Io le ultime partite non le ricordo male, a paragone degli altri. Mi sembra avesse anche segnato. La lite Kessie/Bakayoko, scoppiata con lui. Il caso Bakayoko, scoppiato con lui. Higuain isolato. Piatek accusato di badare solo al suo orticello. Ma insomma, basta.

Kessei, Suso, altri ... tutti involuti, tutti più o meno costretti a esercitare un non-gioco che li sta depauperando sia come tecnica che come entusiasmo. Ma voi vedete facce sorridenti sui giocatori? Quando hanno la palla non sanno cosa fare, non c'è un compagno vicino a cui suggerire o passare. Non c'è uno schema di di gioco. Agli altri, basta fare due triangoli per arrivare in area nostra, ma è mai possibile. Ma cosa gli viene insegnato? Eppure vedo per 90' Rino sbraitare di andare di qui e di là. Ma allora in allenamento che fanno?

Bertolacci, con tutto lo schifo che può fare, poteva essere impiegato ogni tanto. E' chiaro che se lo releghi in panchina fisso, questo quando scende in campo fa pena. Mauri, testardamente inutilizzato, ma in tre apparizioni fugaci ha fatto quasi meglio degli altri centrocampisti, perché non l'hai usato quando serviva? Ovviamente esce per crampi al 60', che ti aspettavi? Queste cose secondo me sono considerazione di base che un allenatore non può non avere nel bagaglio umano e tecnico. Se non ce le hai, mi spiace ma non sei un allenatore adatto ad alti livelli. Forse nemmeno a quelli inferiori.

E poi il gioco. Vorreste farmi credere che c'è uno straccio di gioco? Andiamo, amici, non prendiamoci in giro, sono bello grandicello ed il Milan così io non l'ho mai visto giocare. Palla coperta, baricentro sulla lunetta e catenaccio. Di quello proprio massivo. Paquetà a fare l'interditore. Ma ve lo ricordate le prime partite? Bello arzillo, pimpante e con voglia. Le ultime, un fantasma, brasilianerie azzerate. Piatek uguale.

Ci manca l'esterno, dite. Perché, con un esterno vedevamo un Milan completamente diverso? Quando abbiamo giocato la finale di CL con il Barcellona mancava tutta la difesa titoalre e li abbiamo asfaltati, adesso invece un unico giocatore è in grado di trasformare un catenaccio in un calcio totale super-aggressivo?

Non c'è niente di male se Gattuso non sa fa fare l'allenatore, semplicemente non è il suo mestiere. Fa qualcos'altro, Punto. In squadra ci mettiamo qualcuno che sappia valorizzare quanto a disposizione, non denigrarlo. Ci facciamo del male, a noi stessi, e a Rino. Credete che mi faccia piacere volerlo fuori dalla panchina? Io sono milanista, perdio, vorrei un milanista sulla panchina con due palle così, e che fa vedere alle altre squadre come si gioca. Io lo difendo perché è stato una bandiera, ma per difenderne uno, sto uccidendo una squadra intera.

Forza Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Visto che citi ex allenatori, ti rispondo che per quanto mi riguarda il Seedorf allenatore meritava di sedere ancora sulla nostra panchina dopo il girone di ritorno da 35 punti e ho sempre ritenuto non solo ingiusto, ma vergognoso il trattamento ricevuto da società e media, non solo in quell'occasione, ma anche nelle ultime stagioni da calciatore, quando i tifosi glie ne dicevano di ogni.
> Allegri evidentemente pagò l'esodo di calciatori a fine corsa; alla fine il suo esonero non fu sbagliato, perché perse la bussola anche lui in una situazione di caos generata e condotta dall'ad dell'epoca, ma ho reputato ingeneroso, anche in quel caso, il suo bersagliamento.
> Però! citare casi pregressi non cambia la sostanza del mio discorso: va bene la critica e il confronto, l'insulto all'uomo no.
> 
> ...



Le osservazioni che hai scritto sulla rosa le condivido in gran parte. Peraltro non eravamo molti ma certi limiti li avevamo sottolineati già a agosto, prima che cominciasse la stagione. Per me le partite li hanno confermati. 

Il problema principale rispetto alle concorrenti è che la nostra rosa è costruita in modo schizofrenico, da almeno tre ds diversi, senza un'idea tecnica di base coerente, piuttosto prendendo le occasioni del momento e coi tanti limiti che conosciamo.

Queste considerazioni vanno fatte a prescindere dal povero cristo che sta in panchina e che certamente non si è dimostrato un genio.

Sulle offese a Gattuso mi sono espresso altre volte. Anche a me danno fastidio. Ma mi davano fastidio anche quelle per Montella, quindi sarà un problema mio.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ravezzani durissimo su Gattuso
> 
> "Gattuso ha avuto tantissimo materiale umano, due sessioni di mercato spendendo 400 mln di euro in tutto. In inverno gli prendono Piatek e Paquetà. Ovviamente alcuni giocatori sono scarsi, ma quel 1/3 di buoni giocatori gli ha fatto rendere meno di quello che valgono, sempre. L'unico momento in cui ha fatto bene è quando ha avuto tanti infortuni, per il resto ha fatto danni. Altri allenatori non potevano godere di simile materiale, a Simone Inzaghi venivano venduti i migliori ogni estate".



L'ho sentito in diretta e ho pensato "ah ma c'è qualcuno che non si vergogna di dire le cose come stanno". Ha perfettamente ragione in tutto il discorso che ha fatto, a prescindere da come finirà il campionato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quando posso, cerco di essere ragionevole.
> 
> Io non voglio sputare su Gattuso a tutti i costi. All'inizio gli ho dato fiducia, e ancora prima che iniziasse il campionato, aveva il mio favore, nonostante non mi piacesse il suo gioco. Però, alla fine, ho dovuto arrendermi di fronte all'evidenza.
> 
> ...




Stavo per rispondere a loro ma ho visto il tuo post. Nulla da aggiungere, post perfetto.

Aggiungo solo che a volte le offese a Gattuso (sbagliate) vengono fuori anche perché la protezione e il paraculamento che gode sui media, tra allenatori, giornalisti e calciatori, lo rende notevolmente antipatico, almeno a me. 

Specie quando vediamo come sono stati trattati alcuni suoi predecessori meno bravi a farsi amicizie e a fare i ruffiani, come Clarence.

Quindi è anche un discorso che travalica l’aspetto tecnico. Un Gattuso trattato come Seedorf, dalla stampa, perché magari meno ruffiano e FINTO umile, un Gattuso che andasse in conferenza e prendesse DAVVERO le colpe su di se (come faceva Mourinho all’Inter, ad esempio, nonostante l’aria da arrogante, special one eccetera) invece che fare FINTA di farlo e poi spalare me**a sui giocatori (come le vergognose parole su Piatek), sarebbe molto più sostenuto dalla tifoseria, nonostante il suo non gioco.

Il fatto che sia un parvenu ruffiano e finto umile, oltre che incapace, invece, non aiuta.

Fosse solo incapace ma non così protetto dalla stampa e così fintamente umile e veracemente ruffiano, chiederemmo l’esonero ma comunque lo sosterremmo in quanto bandiera fino alla fine, e cose come “Rattuso”, “pescivendolo”, “calabrese amico di Mirabelli”, “mangiatore di ‘nduja” ecc non esisterebbero.


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quando posso, cerco di essere ragionevole.
> 
> Io non voglio sputare su Gattuso a tutti i costi. All'inizio gli ho dato fiducia, e ancora prima che iniziasse il campionato, aveva il mio favore, nonostante non mi piacesse il suo gioco. Però, alla fine, ho dovuto arrendermi di fronte all'evidenza.
> 
> ...



Non è mio interesse difendere Gattuso, non me ne viene in tasca nulla e, per altro, non mi sembra di averlo fatto. Non è giustificazionismo, è cercare di riportare le valutazioni sulla strada del ragionamento, non su quella dell'isteria. Si tratta di mantenere equilibrio nelle valutazioni complessive, perché ogni giudizio è valido ma dal non ritenere Gattuso un buon allenatore all'assunto "ha affossato il Milan", passano diverse linee concettuali, oltre che miriadi di congetture.
Parto dal presupposto che, per come mi hanno educato, non si dovrebbe mai insultare nessuno - tanto meno chi non si conosce personalmente -, ancora meno chi, con indosso la maglia della tua squadra del cuore, ti ha regalato tante gioie ed emozioni. Però mi rendo conto che pretende buon senso sia di per sé anomalia e non voglio nemmeno risultare bigotto. Quindi si vorrebbe chiedere (non a te nello specifico, ovviamente) critiche e soluzioni competenti, più che offese gratuite e illazioni campate per aria.

Tatticamente parlando, ti rispondo che si, per proporre un minimo di gioco arioso, per avere una manovra degna di tal nome, per non vedere una squadra piatta ed apatica, la necessità di avere uomini che, durante la fase offensiva corrino negli spazi e attacchino la profondità senza palla è essenziale. Per cui l'esterno di corsa (possibilmente più di uno) è fondamentale, specialmente se chiedi al tuo team di non alzare troppo il baricentro per non sottoporti alle ripartenze, in un discorso di "coperta troppo corta" implicito alle caratteristiche dei tuoi difensori. 
Perché non puoi chiedere a Ricardo Rodriguez, a Suso, a Calhanoglu di correre come se avessero l'attitudine, la velocità e la resistenza aerobica di Kolarov, di Cuadrado, di Perisic, o anche solo di un Niang qualsiasi. Mihajlovic grazie al senegalese (che probabilmente avrebbe dovuto fare un altro sport) riusciva a proporre una fase offensiva più rapida e imprevedibile, solo per dire.
Bertolacci, Mauri e Montolivo, che sono evidentemente meno affidabili di chi è sceso in campo finora, al limite potevano far rifiatare qualche altro centrocampista, ma non offrono alternative tattiche a quelle che già hai testato e che mai chiunque potrebbe testare con questa rosa, il motivo è già detto e stradetto. 

Le considerazioni sulla gestione Montolivo e dei litigi fra compagni sono quanto meno interpretabili: a parte il fatto che in ogni squadra di calcio si litiga (e ci si prende persino a pugni, più o meno a favor di telecamera, che sono ovunque) e se ne fa casi più grandi di quello che sono solo se indosso han la maglietta rosso e nera. Con quale criterio stabilisci che sia stato Rino a decidere che Montolivo non dovesse mai vedere il campo? Se fosse stato imposto o condiviso con la dirigenza? Se i motivi fossero così gravi da ritenere di non dover essere divulgati? Presumo non lo sapremo mai.

Il trend oggi è all'insegna della considerazione spicciola: in barba alle mille e una variabili che cambiano e possono stravolgere una stagione calcistica, basta rinchiudere Gattuso nel vaso di Pandora ed ecco che hai una squadra che gioca come il Napoli di Sarri. Come se tra una torta al cioccolato e una alla mer*a, la differenza non fosse negli ingredienti, ma in chi la prepara. Fate un po' voi.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quando posso, cerco di essere ragionevole.
> 
> Io non voglio sputare su Gattuso a tutti i costi. All'inizio gli ho dato fiducia, e ancora prima che iniziasse il campionato, aveva il mio favore, nonostante non mi piacesse il suo gioco. Però, alla fine, ho dovuto arrendermi di fronte all'evidenza.
> 
> ...


 Analisi perfetta nulla da aggiungere..ma una cosa la cosa più importante l'hai tralasciata

Un allenatore può non insegnare nulla,può essere un asino ,può essere un incapace totale...ma per me la cosa più grave è l'atteggiamento con cui questi giocatori approcciano le partite

Ma avete visto il primo tempo del altro giorno?questo x voi sembra una squadra che ha voglia? Cosa centra l'essere scarso con la voglia?a voi sembra una squadra che gliene frega qualcosa se arriva in Champions o meno? 

E una squadra a cui manca l'ardore ..e una squadra che non ha anima..la cosa che si rimprovera di più a Gattuso ( almeno io) e che ha fatto passare la voglia a questi ragazzi la voglia di giocare al calcio....si spiega cosi l'involuzione di tanti giocatori che prima di venire da noi rendevano di più e ora sono irriconoscibili.

Forse sono discorsi complicati da capire..ma chi ha vissuto uno spogliatoio sa che se non c'è la VOGLIA qualsiasi giocatore anche il più bravo farà sempre brutte figure


----------



## gabri65 (22 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non è mio interesse difendere Gattuso, non me ne viene in tasca nulla e, per altro, non mi sembra di averlo fatto. Non è giustificazionismo, è cercare di riportare le valutazioni sulla strada del ragionamento, non su quella dell'isteria. Si tratta di mantenere equilibrio nelle valutazioni complessive, perché ogni giudizio è valido ma dal non ritenere Gattuso un buon allenatore all'assunto "ha affossato il Milan", passano diverse linee concettuali, oltre che miriadi di congetture.
> Parto dal presupposto che, per come mi hanno educato, non si dovrebbe mai insultare nessuno - tanto meno chi non si conosce personalmente -, ancora meno chi, con indosso la maglia della tua squadra del cuore, ti ha regalato tante gioie ed emozioni. Però mi rendo conto che pretende buon senso sia di per sé anomalia e non voglio nemmeno risultare bigotto. Quindi si vorrebbe chiedere (non a te nello specifico, ovviamente) critiche e soluzioni competenti, più che offese gratuite e illazioni campate per aria.
> 
> Tatticamente parlando, ti rispondo che si, per proporre un minimo di gioco arioso, per avere una manovra degna di tal nome, per non vedere una squadra piatta ed apatica, la necessità di avere uomini che, durante la fase offensiva corrino negli spazi e attacchino la profondità senza palla è essenziale. Per cui l'esterno di corsa (possibilmente più di uno) è fondamentale, specialmente se chiedi al tuo team di non alzare troppo il baricentro per non sottoporti alle ripartenze, in un discorso di "coperta troppo corta" implicito alle caratteristiche dei tuoi difensori.
> ...



Ma ci mancherebbe, nemmeno a me viene in tasca niente. Aldilà di tutto, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, stare sul forum è un piccolo contributo di testimonianza e di fratellanza. E anche per farsi due risate, perché no. Poi chiaramente le opinioni possono essere divergenti. Mi auguro fortemente che ci sia una base comune di amore per la squadra, esplicitata da ognuno di noi come meglio crede.

Detto questo, io capisco altri punti di vista. Sono d'accordo, lo ho anche sottolineato che non tutti i problemi sono dovuti a Gattuso. Ma parecchie pecche, a mio parere, sono troppo evidenti.

Certo che la squadra è perfettibile. Però è anche vero che ci devi mettere del tuo. Come ripeto, e mi dispiace essere stucchevole, non puoi cucinare male perché gli ingredienti eventualmente sono poveri. Allora non sei un bravo cuoco. Purtroppo sembra che gli altri sono bravissimi cuochi. Gasperini sta andando in CL con giocatori sconosciuti. Come è possibile? Ci saranno meccanismi perversi, magari giocare a Bergamo è più facile, ma tutto qui sta la differenza tra un bravo allenatore e uno meno. Inzaghi mi sembra faccia bene, anche lui con giocatori venuti da chissà dove .Se non sei un bravo allenatore, purtroppo, devi farti da parte.

Il bravo cuoco si fa venire idee e cucina un piatto creativo e gustoso anche con poco, se conosce bene gli ingredienti di base e l'arte della cottura.

Numero uno, a mio parere, gli ingredienti non sono da buttare. La squadra non è scarsa. Nel precedente post ho snocciolato l'elenco di quelli che abbiamo. Ora, dico io, è mai possibile che abbiamo una congiuntura lunare secondo la quale esiste la combinazione di giocatori peggiore al mondo? E che non possono fisicamente stare insieme? Mi sembra altamente improbabile. Di nuovo, abbiamo un bomber prolifico. Abbiamo un fantasista brasiliano nazionale. Etcetera, etcetera. Se manca un esterno, benissimo, fai a meno dell'esterno. Mica è sortilegio. Crei schemi di attacco e tattiche che ne facciano un uso sobrio. Attacchi di più per vie centrali. Non mi dite che è impossibile, perché dovrebbe essere l'esatto contrario: se l'abitudine è adesso giocare sulle fasce, allora forse la squadra avversaria è sbilanciata lateralmente e si aspetta minor pressione centrale o leggermente decentrata. Ma io non sono un allenatore, sto ipotizzando.

Prendiamo Kessie. Gran giocatore, almeno prima del Milan. Perché gioca male? Evidentemente non è in buona posizione. Perché non ammestrarlo e dirigerlo tatticamente? Fagli fare allenamento differenziato allora. Tassotti quando era giovane sembrava un macellaio. Come ha fatto a diventare un terzino coi baffi? Perché l'ha diretto Liedholm, gli ha insegnato. Gattuso non sembra in grado di farlo.

Borini e Chalanoglu, insieme a Rodriguez, non riescono a fermare nemmeno un giocatore isolato. Ma perché? Abbiamo centrato forse glu unici tre giocatori al mondo che non sanno contrastare? Forse perché evidentemente vanno in pressing scoordinato. Insegnaglielo. Dovrebbe essere un maestro, Rino, in questo. Perché quando gli altri hanno la palla, noi corriamo immediatamente all indietro regalando 40 metri di spazio? Organizziamo un po' di interdizione e fuorigioco, allora.

Insomma, alla fine del film, ognuno ovviamente si tiene le proprie opinioni e sensazioni, e le rispetto, chiaramente stiamo parlando di calcio e non della sopravvivenza del pianeta. Quello che io ritengo poco proponibile è che, con il materiale a disposizione, è veramente difficile difendere la posizione di Rino. Che non ho mai offeso e mai offenderò, come uomo, anche se ultimamente qualche atteggiamento e parolina, onestamente, la avrei evitata.


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe, nemmeno a me viene in tasca niente. Aldilà di tutto, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, stare sul forum è un piccolo contributo di testimonianza e di fratellanza. E anche per farsi due risate, perché no. Poi chiaramente le opinioni possono essere divergenti. Mi auguro fortemente che ci sia una base comune di amore per la squadra, esplicitata da ognuno di noi come meglio crede.
> 
> Detto questo, io capisco altri punti di vista. Sono d'accordo, lo ho anche sottolineato che non tutti i problemi sono dovuti a Gattuso. Ma parecchie pecche, a mio parere, sono troppo evidenti.
> 
> ...



Sul fatto che Gattuso non sia un maestro di calcio sono assolutamente d'accordo, di fatti ho più volte sottolineato, nell'arco della stagione, come potesse (e avrebbe dovuto) rivedere alcuni uomini in ruoli a loro più congeniali, e correggere alcuni errori grossolani come ad esempio il pressing alto (tipo con l'Inter nel derby di ritorno) mantenendo però la difesa bassa, di fatto allungando la squadra e lasciando le praterie in mezzo per le incursioni avversarie. Rino ha commesso tanti errori, ma al netto di questi ultimi (e ogni allenatore ne commette, sia chiaro) continuo a credere che il materiale a disposizione del mister non sia materiale da terzo posto a 10 punti dalla quarta, e di certo non adeguato a un calcio offensivo e veloce. Non perché i giocatori, presi individualmente, siano scarsi o più scarsi delle concorrenti, ma perché - tornando alla metafora pasticcera - alcuni ingredienti mancano proprio. Non è la fama del calciatore con cui assembli la rosa a rendere essa più o meno funzionale al tipo di calcio che il suo mister vuole proporre.
E comunque siamo lì, a un punto dalla straordinaria Inter della certezza Spalletti.


----------



## Wildbone (22 Maggio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Visto che citi ex allenatori, ti rispondo che per quanto mi riguarda il Seedorf allenatore meritava di sedere ancora sulla nostra panchina dopo il girone di ritorno da 35 punti e ho sempre ritenuto non solo ingiusto, ma vergognoso il trattamento ricevuto da società e media, non solo in quell'occasione, ma anche nelle ultime stagioni da calciatore, quando i tifosi glie ne dicevano di ogni.
> Allegri evidentemente pagò l'esodo di calciatori a fine corsa; alla fine il suo esonero non fu sbagliato, perché perse la bussola anche lui in una situazione di caos generata e condotta dall'ad dell'epoca, ma ho reputato ingeneroso, anche in quel caso, il suo bersagliamento.
> Però! citare casi pregressi non cambia la sostanza del mio discorso: va bene la critica e il confronto, l'insulto all'uomo no.
> 
> ...



Allora spiegami perché facciamo schifo anche con le retrocesse. Spiegamelo.
Anche loro hanno rose meglio assemblate e giocatori migliori?


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Allora spiegami perché facciamo schifo anche con le retrocesse. Spiegamelo.
> Anche loro hanno rose meglio assemblate e giocatori migliori?



Hai visto Frosinone 2 Roma 3, Lazio 1 Chievo 2 o in**r 2 Chievo 0?


----------



## Wildbone (23 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Hai visto Frosinone 2 Roma 3, Lazio 1 Chievo 2 o in**r 2 Chievo 0?



Il fatto che le altre stecchino delle partite non cambia il discorso. Il Milan fa schifo con tutte, sempre. Subisce contro la Juve e contro il Chievo. Per una squadra con un monte ingaggi come il nostro, le partite contro le piccole dovremmo gestirle, invece subiamo. Poi magari non le perdiamo, complici le parate di Donnarumma o la scarsezza dei finalizzatori avversari, ma resta il fatto che si subisca contro chiunque. Il Milan, per tutta la stagione 2018/2019, non è mai sceso in campo dominando una partita o gestendola serenamente. Mai. Il nostro gioco è penoso per tutti i 90 minuti e contro chiunque. E questo, permettimi di dirlo, esula dall'assemblaggio della squadra.


----------



## Garrincha (23 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso farebbe non calcio anche al Barcellona dove svaluterebbe tutta la rosa e Messi finirebbe in panchina perché non difende bene e ripiega troppo poco, Suarez neanche in doppia cifra. 

Attribuire alla rosa il gioco espresso significa non aver capito cosa chiede Gattuso alla squadra


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ravezzani durissimo su Gattuso
> 
> "Gattuso ha avuto tantissimo materiale umano, due sessioni di mercato spendendo 400 mln di euro in tutto. In inverno gli prendono Piatek e Paquetà. Ovviamente alcuni giocatori sono scarsi, ma quel 1/3 di buoni giocatori gli ha fatto rendere meno di quello che valgono, sempre. L'unico momento in cui ha fatto bene è quando ha avuto tanti infortuni, per il resto ha fatto danni. Altri allenatori non potevano godere di simile materiale, a Simone Inzaghi venivano venduti i migliori ogni estate".



miracolo!! incredibile che l'unico a vedere la realtà sia proprio Ravezzani


----------



## Manue (23 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dire che sia un bravo pescivendolo sarebbe mancargli di rispetto? Perché? Al suo ristorante di Gallarate si mangia bene...



Io voglio via Gattuso dal Milan tanto quanto te, 
però non prenderci in giro, già lo fanno i giornalisti, i giocatori e gli ex giocatori.

È chiaro che spesso lo definisci pescivendolo, non è per la sua abilità commerciale, almeno sii onesto e "mettici la faccia", non nasconderti dietro "da quando è offensivo dire pescivendolo?"..."si mangia bene al ristorante di Gallarate".
Lo definivi così quando ti recuperava 800 palloni in campo correndo dietro a chiunque era in campo?


Rispetto, quello sempre per chi ci ha regalato i momenti più belli della nostra vita da tifosi.

Ribadisco che, 
vorrei che non fosse più l'allenatore del Milan da Gennaio 2018.


----------

